# Tier 1 visa questions



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

There does not appear to be a thread for this, so I thought I would start one with a few questions I have..... The thread can then be used for other *Tier 1 General Migrant*related questions 

1) As a Tier 1 General visa holder, can I travel to British Overseas Territories without an additional visa?

2) Do Tier 1 General visa holders need additional tourist visas to visit the EU? 

3) I know Turkey is not part of the EU, but the Turkish Embassy website for the UK says that "UK visa holders" can avail of a visa on arrival.... does anyone know anything about this and whether it applies to Tier 1 General?

4) With regards to travelling overseas (beyond the EU), is there any minimum validity requirement of the Tier 1 General? Most countries need your passport to be valid for 6+ months, which is the case for me, but will I be able to travel abrous once my current Tier 1 is valid for under 6 months? Obviously I will extend it, but that will only be done nearer to the time of expiry. 

Any help / advice / comments on any of the above would be highy appreciated!! 


PS - I know I can ring up UK Border to chat to them about this stuff, but you usually have to stay on hold for ages!! :ranger:


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

1) As a Tier 1 General visa holder, can I travel to British Overseas Territories without an additional visa?
No, if you normally need a visa to go to these countries/territories you will still need to apply for a visa
2) Do Tier 1 General visa holders need additional tourist visas to visit the EU? 
Yes if you normally need to apply for a tourist visa.
3) i dont know
4) With regards to travelling overseas (beyond the EU), is there any minimum validity requirement of the Tier 1 General? Most countries need your passport to be valid for 6+ months, which is the case for me, but will I be able to travel abrous once my current Tier 1 is valid for under 6 months? Obviously I will extend it, but that will only be done nearer to the time of expiry. 
Your UK visa has nothing to do with travelling to other countries so I am not too sure I understand your question...do you mean if you will have problems going back in the UK if your work visa is about to expire?


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> 1) As a Tier 1 General visa holder, can I travel to British Overseas Territories without an additional visa?
> No, if you normally need a visa to go to these countries/territories you will still need to apply for a visa
> 2) Do Tier 1 General visa holders need additional tourist visas to visit the EU?
> Yes if you normally need to apply for a tourist visa.
> ...


Thanks, Joanne! 

That's been very helpful!!!

For 4), yeah, I was concerned about re-entry in to the UK.

On another note, has anyone had any experience extending their Tier 1 General? Is it best to do it through a solicitor, or is it easier to manage it yourself? Any guidance would be much appreciated


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Face1981 said:


> Thanks, Joanne!
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone had any experience extending their Tier 1 General? Is it best to do it through a solicitor, or is it easier to manage it yourself? Any guidance would be much appreciated


The Tier 1 General visa option is closed to new applicants:

UK Border Agency | Tier 1 (General)


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

nyclon said:


> The Tier 1 General visa option is closed to new applicants:
> 
> UK Border Agency | Tier 1 (General)


Correct, but if you're already on it, you are allowed to renew it


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Face1981 said:


> There does not appear to be a thread for this, so I thought I would start one with a few questions I have..... The thread can then be used for other *Tier 1 General Migrant*related questions
> 
> 1) As a Tier 1 General visa holder, can I travel to British Overseas Territories without an additional visa?


Overseas Territories have their own immigration requirements which must be met. Generally UK work visa like Tier 1 is only valid in UK, but you may be able to vsit without a visitor's visa if one is otherwise required. Inquire with overseas territory (they all have UK office) concerned.



> 2) Do Tier 1 General visa holders need additional tourist visas to visit the EU?


Again each EU country has its own rules. You have to ask them. 



> 3) I know Turkey is not part of the EU, but the Turkish Embassy website for the UK says that "UK visa holders" can avail of a visa on arrival.... does anyone know anything about this and whether it applies to Tier 1 General?


Probably, but you should check with the embassy to be certain. 



> 4) With regards to travelling overseas (beyond the EU), is there any minimum validity requirement of the Tier 1 General? Most countries need your passport to be valid for 6+ months, which is the case for me, but will I be able to travel abrous once my current Tier 1 is valid for under 6 months? Obviously I will extend it, but that will only be done nearer to the time of expiry.


Generally your UK work visa is irrelevant for travelling outside of UK, unless there is a specific exception listed under individual country. Again ask embassies concerned.


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Overseas Territories have their own immigration requirements which must be met. Generally UK work visa like Tier 1 is only valid in UK, but you may be able to vsit without a visitor's visa if one is otherwise required. Inquire with overseas territory (they all have UK office) concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all your help 

I was going to ring all the concerned authoritis, but I thought if someone on here knew, it would save a lot of the heartache of trying to get through to the right person. 

Cheers though!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Face1981 said:


> Thanks for all your help
> 
> I was going to ring all the concerned authoritis, but I thought if someone on here knew, it would save a lot of the heartache of trying to get through to the right person.
> 
> Cheers though!


Yes, but on things like visas, always check out yourself, as mistakes can be costly and may result in your being turned away at the border. You may even find that not every border official is au fait with their own rules, esp on obscure ones like special treatment for someone holding a longstay visa for UK. I suppose this is the peril of modern travels. While it's become so easy just to hop on a plane to the other side of the world, the rules surrounding visas and permits are still full of red tape and incur inconvenience, time and costs.


----------



## Londonisburning (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello guys
I have this doubt and need the answer urgently!: I'm holder of a Tier 1 Post-Study Worker (PSW) and I do require to travel abroad and stay in my country (Peru) for up to 5 months. *Does anyone know if the Tier 1 PSW has any kind of restriction or limitation in the period of time the holder can stay abroad???* Somebody told me that I can travel only for up to 3 months; if I exceed that time the Home Office might refuse my right to re-enter into the country once I'm back.

If anyone could be so gentle to help me out providing a proper answer, I'll be eternally grateful


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Londonisburning said:


> Hello guys
> I have this doubt and need the answer urgently!: I'm holder of a Tier 1 Post-Study Worker (PSW) and I do require to travel abroad and stay in my country (Peru) for up to 5 months. *Does anyone know if the Tier 1 PSW has any kind of restriction or limitation in the period of time the holder can stay abroad???* Somebody told me that I can travel only for up to 3 months; if I exceed that time the Home Office might refuse my right to re-enter into the country once I'm back.
> 
> If anyone could be so gentle to help me out providing a proper answer, I'll be eternally grateful


Conditions of your stay under PSW visa are listed in UK Border Agency | Conditions of your stay.
As it's a multi-entry visa, you can stay away as long as you like, but that will eat into the time you are allowed in UK, which is 2 years and non-renewable. When you return after 5 months, the immigration officer will want to know if you are returning to resume your PSW. As you aren't allowed to access public funds, they will want to know if you have enough money for maintenance. So carry your latest bank statement showing regular money coming in, and evidence of employment.


----------



## Londonisburning (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt answer Joppa. Quite clear and clarifying.

I'll take in consideration your advice.


----------

